# Displaying your ribbons



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Now that I've started showing, and I have 3 ribbons, I need a way to display them in my house! 

Any ideas?? How do YOU display your horse show ribbons?


----------



## LiveToJump

At one time I had way too many to display, so they stayed tucked away in a container in the closet. I have since ditched all of them, and am starting fresh.

Now I hang them on a wall in our bedroom. Or if I have a picture of the horse & I from the event hanging on the wall, I hang the ribbon with it.


----------



## Scoutrider

I use pieces of wooden dowel rod, cut to whatever length I need, and then use yarn or fine cord to tie several rods together, one over another, using the length of the ribbons as a guide for the spacing. You can use tiny screw-in hooks, one on each end of the top rod, or make a yarn/cord loop to hold the rack up. The clips on bigger rosettes slide right over the dowel rod, and the strings on smaller ribbons can tie on. You can add "levels" as you need them.

I hope that made sense, sorry, no pics.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I have a large mirror in my room and I have chamion through eigth hanging up. I have to many ribbons to hang up them all, so I choose choose the nicest or most important 10


----------



## Brighteyes

I don't show, but my barn owner attaches all of hers to a wreath and hangs it up. It looks really cool!


----------



## HorseOfCourse

I have pictures of different horses taped to my wall and beneath each horse picture go the ribbons that horse has gotten.


----------



## -xx-sally-xx-

I have copper rods with nobs on the end that my dad made for me.. i attach them to my door and hang my ribbons over them but i currently have too many so there's a couple on top of the tv haha.. my broader sashes get pinned up around my door frame and trophies go on the trophy shelf!! My boyfriend hangs his up on his curtain in his room.. they always fall down though haha


----------



## Dartanion

I know you 'only' have three ribbons but this seems like a cool idea. It's not really the thing for me but they are pretty kewl looking. Maybe something you might be interested in when you hit ribbon overflow!! lol

Showthrow.com - Custom Ribbon Quilts, Wall Hangings, and Pillows


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Dartanion, that is very unique!!


----------



## EquitationStar

I've been showing since I was about 4 and I'm 18 now so I have wayyy too many ribbons to display all seperately. I put all my 'special' ribbons (ex. championships, special classes etc.) on a string in our tack room. All the rest are on a 'ribbon ball' which my mom showed me. You take a wire clothes hanger, hold it by the hook and pull the rest of the wire so that it's stretched straight down. (It's like a really skinny loop straight down from the hook) then you have to tie 2 or 3 of the ribbons onto the bottom of the loop. The rest of the ribbons you can just stick on top. (stick the hook of the hanger through the string on the ribbon and the ribbon slides down and rests on the ones you tied at the beginning. You can fit tons of ribbons on it. I know this sounds super confusing. If it makes not sense message me and I can send pictures. :S


----------



## Dartanion

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Dartanion, that is very unique!!


Yeah, a friend of mine found it one day but still hasn't gotten one. I would be worried about spilling something on it and ruiening(SP) it.


----------



## dreamrideredc

i use fishing line on the wall and just hang them from there...one of my friends got a stuffed horse made out of some of her 1,2,3 place ribbons, kinda like that pillow. it was really cute =]


----------



## equestrian_rider465

I've been showing for 2 summers. Each show season, I hang some string above my bed. What ever ribbons I win that season hang there. Then when the season is done, I seperate them into where I got them. (Example: 3 ribbons at 'such and such place' and 4 ribbons at 'such and such place') Then I hang them all around my room so where ever I look there is always a ribbon there to make me happy about all of the hard work me and Grace have done.  That's just how I do it. =)


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

used to have them on my wall, now they're in a box under my bed! lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Ok, I was inspired today by my scrapbook! I found a giant plexi glass posterboard/frame thingie (yes that is the actual name LOL) ;-) ...and I made this...my last show is this weekend so if I do get another one, I'll just have to take this one apart and make room I guess! :lol:


----------



## IrishRider

I love it!


----------

